# Looking for Owner Finance Property



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Any one know of good resources to look for owner financed property? Am looking for at least a couple of acres with a house already there with owner financing. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thank You.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

A location on where your looking to move to would be great, there are lots of companies that specialize in owner financing but they are usually regional.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Am currently in Indiana. But, Kentucky, Tennessee, Missouri, and Arkansas would work. Really anywhere that I could find to owner finance and have a big garden and have some livestock would work.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's one in Lexington, IN that sounds like what you're looking for. It has no price listed but may be worth a call. Ad starts with 7404 East St. Rd. 56

http://www.gbpnews.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=60


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry DD, the link takes you to the classified section and then you'll have to click on the real estate section. I always forget direct links don't work on their site.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Bump!!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DEVILDOG said:


> Any one know of good resources to look for owner financed property? Am looking for at least a couple of acres with a house already there with owner financing. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thank You.


As a Realtor, I can confirm there are various Listings all over the Country offering Seller Financing (listed on the MLS). In my WA State, I represent Buyers who sometimes get Seller Financing. Typically, the Listings will include Seller Financing with the Financing Terms (usually 20% to 30% down). You can check with your local Agent. Also, you can check Zillow for For Sale By Owner properties offering Seller Financing.


----------

